# Hunting @ SDudlasafaris



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I am back in the Sand Pit!!!!

Man this place is hot.


Welcome at S'Dudlasafaris.










I arrived late Monday afternoon. Just in time to catch the Blesbok on the landing strip and for an awesome sunset.




























Was also a good time to get the camp fire going...










and it was not long before I was treated with one of the best home cook dinners I had in a very long time.










Look at this salt and pepper set










With a full stomach it did not take long to get ready for a bit of predator calling as the jackal has been creating havoc with the game population.

At my 1st stand this one came in to 40 yards from the pick up



















Next morning found me in the tree stand with an awesome sunrise










View from the tree stand



















The dreaded GO AWAY bird.... (Grey Lourie)



















After a quick brunch I moved to one of the elevated hides.









About 30 min later I had the 1st visitors for the day.

Nyala ewes are really pretty animals.



















Squirrels and mongoose also came for a drink later in the afternoon.



















The Kudu cows came in with maybe 10 min of shooting light left. I had the video camera setup and perfect for a shot at the salt lick. But then the kudu decided to come and drink water and I had to shoot from another window and could not move the camera to get the shot.

She was 20 yards away slightly quartering away. The slick tricks gave me full penetration after going through ribs two lungs and the top of the hard.

She had a death run and dropped 50 yards from where she was shot.









Note: I love my TBH hoodie...

Skinners hard at work.










Slick Tick entrance 










the blades are still looking like new.










We had a visitor at the main gate during the night. 

Take a guess who...










I had an awesome time although it is still early in the hunting season with the field still green it made for though hunting but that is fine. Cant wait to get back into the hide in August.

Thank you for everything Ryno from Sdudlasafaris.co.za


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Very nice and awesome Pictures Gerhard :thumbs_up:thumbs_up
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

Great pics and congrats on the harvest....what kind of sight you go there on your Bow??


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Xiisign said:


> Great pics and congrats on the harvest....what kind of sight you go there on your Bow??


I use a trophy ridge sight.

The vertical pins work great for me.

I installed 0.09 Fitz fibers and they are awesome.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Really super pictures*

Africa a must do for me someday.
DB


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Great post Gerhard!!! Good shot on the kudu!


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*Good show!!*

Mooi man,

Dis nou wat ek noem ordentlike stap vir stap verduideliking!!
Baie geluk met albei, 'n man se hart kry sommer so vinnige paar hart kloppings as ek sulke goed sien.:tongue:

Weereens baie moii fodies en BAAIIE mooi diere!!

G


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

man those are awesome pics! i would love to go there, but it is so expensive! lol..Your a lucky man!


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*S'dudla*

Gerhard,
Baie geluk.Dis hoe n post moet lyk na n jagnaweek.Mooi fotos ens en n perfekte skoot.
Philip


----------

